# Importan notice



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Important Notice: On Friday 16 September there are reports of a demonstration focused on Tahrir Square which could spread to other districts of Cairo, including Mispero outside the TV station and outside the Israeli embassy. Please keep away from these areas tomorrow. There is also a risk that demonstrations may also occur in other cities including Alex and Suez.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Important Notice: On Friday 16 September there are reports of a demonstration focused on Tahrir Square which could spread to other districts of Cairo, including Mispero outside the TV station and outside the Israeli embassy. Please keep away from these areas tomorrow. There is also a risk that demonstrations may also occur in other cities including Alex and Suez.


Yes, I have heard the same thing. Since I am not aware of a specific reason for tomorrow's demonstration, I assume this will happen on a regularly basis every weekend now till elections day!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Election day !!!!!

Now that's an idea


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

RPC said:


> Yes, I have heard the same thing. Since I am not aware of a specific reason for tomorrow's demonstration, I assume this will happen on a regularly basis every weekend now till elections day!!


Today's protest is about the reactivation of emergency law in the country, which SCAF had promised to cancel but now have extended.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Please be very careful today, the military have threaten to use live ammunition if any official building is attacked during protests. Read more here:

Egypt threatens to use live rounds in security crackdown | World news | The Guardian


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

.... so, the weather forecast for passengers on board today ... we will be crossing another turbulent area, heavy wind coming from North East Africa carrying possible strong rains, expected hail storm during the night, low visibility and high pressure... just buckle you seat belt, relax and enjoy your flight!!


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

RPC said:


> .... so, the weather forecast for passengers on board today ... we will be crossing another turbulent area, heavy wind coming from North East Africa carrying possible strong rains, expected hail storm during the night, low visibility and high pressure... just buckle you seat belt, relax and enjoy your flight!!


Have you been drinking Pinot Grigio:confused2:


----------

